# Tiefenschärfe/kleinste Blende Canon Ixus i



## caimattiolo (13. März 2004)

Ich habe mit einer Canon Ixus i bei strahlendem Sonnenschein im manuellen Modus bei 50 ASA Landschaftsfotos gemacht. Nun lese ich im den JPEGs anhängenden Belichtungsdatenblatt: s 1/1750 und f 5,6 - hallo, was ist das; ist 5,6 also die kleinste Blende? Das Datenblatt der Kamera gibt nur die größte Blende mit f 2,8 an. Auch auf der Canon-Website komme ich nicht weiter, deshalb hier meine Frage: Setzen der Chip und die Kamerakonstruktion hier Grenzen oder hat Canon am Objektiv gespart und ich verliere bei diesen Belichtungsverhältnissen mögliche Tiefenschärfe? Weißt jemand Rat ?


----------



## Vitalis (13. März 2004)

Hallo Du,
also ich habe zu dieser Kamera nirgendwo die Angabe der kleinsten Blende gefunden. Du hast im manuellen Modus fotografiert? Was heißt das bei dieser Kamera? Einen echten manuellen Modus hat die doch gar nicht, dachte ich. Also schätze ich, die Kamera hat selbst entschieden Blende 5,6 zu nehmen. Erzähl mir mal mehr vom manuellen Modus, vielleicht irre ich mich ja.

Du könntest auch einen "Landscharfs-Aufnahmen"-Modus benutzen, falls es sowas gibt. Dann würde die Cam wahrscheinlich eine möglichst kleine Blende nehmen.

Wie auch immer... Ist Dir die Schärfentiefe bei 5,6 nicht genug?  Die Ausdehnung der Schärfentiefe ist doch bei solchen kleinen Consumer-Cams riesig..

Gruß,
Vitalis


----------



## caimattiolo (13. März 2004)

*canons ixus i*

naja, manueller modus bedeutet bei der canon ixus i lediglich empfindlichkeitseinstellung, weißabgleich, auflösung und makrofunktion manuell zu wählen. meine bezeichnung war insofern wohl etwas mißverständlich. ansonten glaube ich, f 5,6 ist wahrscheinlich wegen der kurzen brennweite das max, das bei dem einviertel-zoll-chip geht,

gruß detlef


----------



## Vitalis (13. März 2004)

Kann sein, daß es die kleinste Blende ist, was aber bei der sowieso riesigen Schärfentiefe nicht schlimmt ist. Ich glaube trotzdem nicht unbedingt, daß es die kleinste ist, die Kamera wird sich die 5,6 einfach nur ausgesucht haben.


----------



## mike_h (18. März 2004)

*Blenden - Zeit - Manueller Modus*

Hallo,
kannst du eventuell dein programm ändern ?
Auf A/S (Blenden bzw Zeitautomatik) - dann könntest du S (Shutter Zeitautomatik) nehmen mit Blendenvorwahl, damit kannst du die Tiefenschärfe kontrollieren- und natürlich auch die kleinste Blende erfahren.
Ciao
mike


----------

